Ask HN: Which software do you use to encrypt your external hard drive? - imheretolearn
======
zwayhowder
luks for external drives on Linux. I don't use external drives with other
operating systems.

rclone to encrypt cloud storage. Can decrypt and mount on any OS.

------
speedgoose
VeraCrypt because I use Windows.

